# "Common path of egress travel"



## Robert (Feb 8, 2017)

The new CBC has a new definition of this and Youtube videos talk about 75' as a maximum (note this is different than maximum travel distance). I cannot find it in Chapter 10 of the code. Can anyone shed some light on this? Thank you.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 8, 2017)

Not a new definition, but a revised definition. The common path of egress travel has always been a part of the IBC.

See CBC Section 1006.2.1 and Table 1006.2.1.


----------



## CityKin (Feb 8, 2017)

2009 IBC 1014.3
1015 IBC table 1006.2.1


----------



## cda (Feb 8, 2017)

From one of the wise persons::


http://www.specsandcodes.com/articles/code_corner/The Code Corner No. 29 - Travel Distance.pdf


----------



## Robert (Feb 8, 2017)

Perfect, thank you.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 8, 2017)

Ron, are you still publishing this newsletter?


----------



## cda (Feb 8, 2017)

He is published!! Moving up:


https://www.amazon.com/Applying-Building-Code-Step-Step/dp/1118920759


http://www.specsandcodes.com/articles/default.html


----------



## RLGA (Feb 8, 2017)

As cda pointed out, I took a break to publish the book. Now that I'm done with the book, I will get back into writing the articles again. Initially, my plan is to rewrite the old articles to update them to the current codes. However, I've been so busy that I haven't found a break long enough to get myself back into writing mode again. I'm getting there, though.


----------



## JBI (Feb 9, 2017)

Ron, I read the article cda posted. Nicely done Sir.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 9, 2017)

JBI said:


> Ron, I read the article cda posted. Nicely done Sir.


Thanks


----------

